# Blitzsafe vs. P.I.E. vs. USA Spec



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

They are similar in price. Does one perform better than the other (I DON'T NEED 2 INPUTS)?
Blitzsafe - VW/AUX DMX V.3A 
Volkswagen 1998-2005 Audio Input 
Your Price: $59.99 
Applications:Audi-T2, VW-T1 
P.I.E. - VW-AUX 
Volkswagen audio input (trunk) 
Your Price: $69.99 
Applications:VW-T1 
USA Spec - DF-VW 
Dual Audio Input 
Your Price: $79.99 $59.99 On Sale! 
Applications:


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe vs. P.I.E. vs. USA Spec (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

the blitzsafe is cheaper, and american made, it also has a very good warennty hope that helps


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Blitzsafe vs. P.I.E. vs. USA Spec (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

I would either get the Blitzsafe or the Dice Depending on what options you are looking for.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:07 PM 12-8-2006_


----------

